# Möglichkeiten und Wahrscheinlichkeiten



## laravandenberg (21 Oktober 2009)

SvenEric schrieb:


> Nabend,
> 
> ich habe heute nochmal auf die Seite von Softwaresammler geschaut, nachdem heute der erste Brief von einem Anwalt kam ( übliche "Anmeldung" leider mir richtiger Adresse...) und dort istg mir aufgefallen, dass sie mittlerweile uaf ein Widerrufsrecht hinweißen. Wird es dadurch für die eher möglich das Geld wirklich einzutreiben, der Hinweiß auf die kostenpflichtige Mitgfliedschaft ist weiterhin sehr klein.
> Auch die andere Seite scheint dazu zu lernen, wann ist denn der Punkt erreicht wo wir uns nicht mehr auf unlauteren Wettbewerb beziehen können erreicht?
> ...




An der Möglichkeit der Geldeintreibermethode hat sich dadurch nichts geändert. Bloß, dadurch, dass so viele immer noch aus Angst bezahlen, haben sie es gar nicht nötig, sich mit Nichtbezahlern gerichtlich rumzuschalgen. Der Aufwand wäre für Sie zu hoch und, wie erwähnt, für sie im Moment unnütz. Wenn die Zahlungen massiv ausbleiben würden, könnten sie eventuell darüber anders denken. Und die Justiz  hat über die Abzocker geteilte Meinung. Kommentar: Skandalgerichts-Entscheidung in Frankfurt @ NETZWELT.de . Im Moment verstoßen sie nicht gegen die bestehenden Gesetze. Gesetzlich ist ihnen nicht beizukommen. Wenn sie gegen die bestehenden Gesetz verstoßen würden, wären sie längst weg vom Fenster. Sie versuchen aber immer wieder mit bestimmten Handlungen die User in Fallen zu locken. Wobei auch absoluter Betrug nachgewiesen werden konnte, indem sich bei Nutzung eines im Netz vorhandenen Programm, z.B. von Runterladen von Musikstücken bei einem Anbieter, sich  eine Maske über das Programm gelegt hat und der Hinweis kam, ... sie benötigen neuste Version von Firefox. Dann stand gleich darüber, ...jetzt kostenlos runterladen. Ich habe es geprüft. Und weder die neueste Version von Firefox wurde gebraucht, noch war das kostenlose Runterladen möglich. Ich bin nicht darauf reingefallen, habe es mir aber auch nicht gefallen lassen und mich an den Anbieter der Seite gewendet, über die sich die Maske von den Abzockern gelegt hat. Und schnell wurde diese Falle verändert. nicht ganz beseitigt, aber so verändert, daß es erkennbar ist, dass es eine Falle sein könnte.
Sie verstoßen nicht gegen das Gesetz aber sie legen es darauf an, das "flüchtig" etwas gemacht wird und bauen auf die Gutgläubigkeit der User.
Wurde eigentlich hier schon mal auf das Add-on WOT aufmerksam gemacht. Es funktioniert bei Firefox und auch beim I-Expl. Und es funktioniert einwandfrei. Es kennzeichnet unseriöse Seiten sofort und in der Suchmaschine auch schon von vornherein, ehe man die Seite aufmacht. 
Mal der Link, wo man WOT runterladen kann: http://addons.mozilla.org/de/firefox/addon/3456 , wie gesagt, gibt es auch für den Explorer. Sollte der Link nicht funktionieren, dann einfach in der Suchmaschine nach WOT suchen lassen. Müsste aber funktionieren.
Gruß Lara

Links von Chip:
Link für Internetexplorer: WOT für Internet Explorer - Download - CHIP Online

Link für Firefox: WOT für Firefox - Download - CHIP Online

Beide Links sind von Chip. Damit es nicht zu Missverständnissen kommt. Der im Text aufgeführte Link ist von Mozill und da wird um Spende für Weiterentwicklung gebeten. Die Addons sind kostenlos. Die Spende ist freiwillig. Deshalb noch mal die Links von Chip.
Gruß Lara


----------



## agony (21 Oktober 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de softwaresammler.de ( me too Postings )*



laravandenberg schrieb:


> Wenn die Zahlungen massiv ausbleiben würden, könnten sie eventuell darüber anders denken.


 
Du meinst die würden dann eventuell für das Bereitstellen einiger
Freewareprogramme im Zweijahresabo für 192 Euro zivilrechtliche
Schritte einleiten ?  ..eher holt mein Hund das Abitur nach.


----------



## webwatcher (21 Oktober 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de softwaresammler.de ( me too Postings )*



laravandenberg schrieb:


> Wenn die Zahlungen massiv ausbleiben würden, könnten sie eventuell darüber anders denken.


Du hast das System nicht verstanden. Die Zahlungen bleiben "massiv" aus,  ca 70-90% zahlen nicht.
Die 10-30% reichen aber denen  dicke um weitere  Ferraris zu finanzieren


----------



## laravandenberg (21 Oktober 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de softwaresammler.de ( me too Postings )*



webwatcher schrieb:


> Du hast das System nicht verstanden. Die Zahlungen bleiben "massiv" aus,  ca 70-90% zahlen nicht.
> Die 10-30% reichen aber denen  dicke um weitere  Ferraris zu finanzieren





10 -30% sind für mich massiv Zahlungen, bei der Menge, die mit opendownload oder anderen Abzockern zu tun haben. Deshalb habe ich ja geschrieben, die Zahlungseintreibung ist zu aufwendig für sie. Selbst Exempel zu statuieren haben sie nicht notwendig. Ich habe mich mit  3 Abzockerfirmen auseinandergesetzt, dabei war opendownload noch die, die einfach zu durchschauen war. Eine von den Firmen ist weg vom Fenster, die war der absolute Hammer. Mega-Download, nicht verwechseln mit Megadownload, weißt,  jetzt nicht mehr zu übersehen zu übersehen,  auf die Kosten hin. Und Opendownload oder Softwaresammler lockt auf seine Seite über andere Anzeigen. Beim Anmelden ist der Preis rechts eigentlich auch nicht zu übersehen. Bloß durch die Lockmethode wird oft gar nicht richtig hingesehen. Kannst es mir glauben, ich habe mich intensiv und aufwendig mit den Abzockern auseinandergesetzt, obwohl es mich nie persönlich betroffen hat. Hier steht zwar immer "Brieffreundschaften" bringen nichts ...... na, ja. Im Grunde genommen stimmt die Aussage. Einfach nicht bezahlen und Schluss. Manche lassen sich aber einschüchtern und den habe ich geholfen und innerhalb ca. 3 Wochen kam nichts mehr von den Abzockern, weder Mahnung von der Firma noch Mahnung von Tank und Co. Lara


----------



## laravandenberg (21 Oktober 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de softwaresammler.de ( me too Postings )*



agony schrieb:


> Du meinst die würden dann eventuell für das Bereitstellen einiger
> Freewareprogramme im Zweijahresabo für 192 Euro zivilrechtliche
> Schritte einleiten ?  ..eher holt mein Hund das Abitur nach.



Ja, wahrscheinlich nicht. Ich habe auch geschrieben, dass sie darüber nachdenken oder nachdenken könnten. Habe nicht geschrieben, dass sie es machen. Aber, die Zahlungen bleiben auch nicht aus! Selbst, wenn  noch weniger zahlen, würden sie immer noch genug verdienen. Und der Aufwand ist im Moment gering für sie. Sie entwickeln ja nichts. Sie argumentieren damit, dass sie nur Dienstleister sind. Sie verkaufen auch keine Freeware, sie stellen sie nur auf ihren Server zusammen oder leiten zum Server des Entwicklers weiter. Deshalb werden auch wenige der Softwareentwickler gegen diese Firmen einschreiten. Es werden auch Testversionen angeboten und nach Ablauf der Testversion ....wo holen sich die Nutzer die richtige Version runter und wer verdient dann daran? Und zu den Usern, die sich reingelegt fühlen, kommen auch ein paar User zusammen, die sich anmelden mit dem Ziel, das Angebot der Firma zu nutzen, weil es ihnen auf die Kosten nicht ankommt und sie so einfach nach Software suchen können. Wie gesagt, wenn keine Gesetze kommen, wird es solche Firmen immer geben.


----------



## Reducal (21 Oktober 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de softwaresammler.de ( me too Postings )*



laravandenberg schrieb:


> ...dass sie darüber nachdenken oder nachdenken könnten


Die Hessen denken über gar nichts in dieser Hinsicht nach sondern überlassen das alles ihren Automatismen. Deren Mitbewerber machen das übrigens allesamt genau so!


----------



## bernhard (21 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Möglichkeiten und Wahrscheinlichkeiten*

Plaudereien abgetrennt: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allg...ammler-de-me-too-postings-129.html#post294723


----------



## Antiscammer (21 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Möglichkeiten und Wahrscheinlichkeiten*



laravandenberg schrieb:


> Im Moment verstoßen sie nicht gegen die bestehenden Gesetze.



Moment.
Das ist so pauschal nicht richtig. Die Geschäftspraktiken bei Nutzlosseiten, wo mit verstecktem Preishinweis gearbeitet sind, sind gemäß mehrerer Gerichtsurteile ganz klar wettbewerbswidrig, verstoßen also gegen das UWG.

Außerdem wird gegen zwei wichtige Verordnungen verstoßen: nämlich gegen die Preisangabenverordnung (PAngV) sowie die BGB-Informationspflichtenverordnung (BGB-InfoV). Gemäß dieser Verordnungen hat ein Preishinweis auf einer Webseite "deutlich erkennbar und sofort auffindbar" angebracht zu sein.

Ob das Geschäftsgebaren gegen geltendes Strafrecht verstößt (§ 263 Betrug), ist umstritten. Während die deutschen Staatsanwälte die entsprechenden Verfahren reihenweise einstellen, haben inzwischen Zivilrichter bei Zivilverfahren mehrfach davon gesprochen, dass hier ein Betrug vorliegt.
Eine schizophrene Situation.

Bei Download-Seiten, wo Freeware-Programme wie Acrobat Reader, Avira, Open-Office u.s.w. angeboten werden, liegt zunächst mal kein Verstoß gegen das Urheberrecht vor, weil die Install-Dateien nicht auf dem Webserver des Abzockers direkt vorgehalten werden. Vielmehr verlinkt der Abzocker nur weiter auf die Originalseiten der Hersteller, er betreibt also nur ein "redaktionell betreutes Link-Angebot".
Daher tun sich die Hersteller auch schwer, dagegen vorzugehen. Sie bedenken möglicherweise oft nicht, dass es die Möglichkeit gibt, wegen Verletzung des Markenrechts sowie des Wettbewerbsrechts hiergegen vorzugehen. Schließlich wird zu einem kommerziellen Zweck mit einem fremden Markenlogo geworben, auf dessen Verwendung der Abzocker kein Anrecht hat. Und der Hersteller der Originalsoftware ist Wettbewerber und hat nach dem Wettbewerbsrecht einen Unterlassungsanspruch gegen diese unseriöse Geschäftspraktik, mit anderer Leute Arbeit Geld abzuzocken.


----------



## laravandenberg (22 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Möglichkeiten und Wahrscheinlichkeiten*

Ja, kann sein. Die Gesetze sind nicht eindeutig und werden von jedem Richter oder Staatsanwalt anders ausgelegt. Wie schon erwähnt, wenn sie gegen die Gesetze verstoßen würden, wären sie weg vom Fenster oder müssten Ihre Philosophie anders aufbauen, wie es einige der Firmen schon gemacht haben. Solange aber der eine Richter oder Staatsanwalt es so auslegt, der andere wieder anders, bewegen sie sch für mich innerhalb der Gesetze. Es werden immer nur bestimmte Dinge als gesetzwidrig angesehen, wie z.B. der Verzicht auf das Widerrufsrecht bei opendownload. Und diesen kleinen Schritt hat opendownload gemacht und die Klausel geändert. Aber vom Urteil bis zur Realisierung hat es lange gedauert.
Ja, wenn der Preishinweis wirklich verschleiert wäre, dann........... Aber so verschleiert ist er gar nicht. Es gibt auch Firmen, die als seriös eingestuft werden,wo man bei den Preishinweise, da muss man 3 x hinsehen, dass man sie mitbekommt. Oder die schönen Hinweise, dass sich automatisch ein Vertrag verlängert, wenn er nicht  innerhalb der kostenlosen Testphase gekündigt wird usw., usw..Diese Hinweise sind kaum zu lesen. Das ist in meinen Augen auch Abzocke und wird von, als seriös eingestuften Firmen, angewendet. Oder was soll dass, das, wenn man einen Vertrag eingeht, es online machen kann. Die Kündigung zu diesem Vertrag aber schriftlich oder per Fax bestätigen muss, sonst wird die Kündigung aufgehoben. Alles zielt daraufhin, dass den Usern Fehler passieren oder dass mal was vergessen wird. Und das ist mir mal mit Maxdome selbst passiert. 1/4-Jährige Testphase, gleich am 3. Tag gekündigt, weil bloß Sch....dreck angeboten wurde, aber übersehen, dass die Kündigung nochmal per Fax oder schriftlich nachgereicht werden musste. 
Und schon kam nach 1/4 Jahr die Rechnung und das monatlich für 1 Jahr.
Und dieses Methoden haben x andere Firmen (Mobilanbieter usw., usw.) Könnte x-Beispiele aufzählen. Sind für mich auch Abzockmethoden, über die aber niemand spricht. Diese "seriöse" Firmen haben ähnliche Ziele, wie bei den Abzockern hier, dass jemand etwas übersieht oder was vergisst oder nicht richtig versteht. Und deshaln der Hinweis von mir mit dem Programm WOT. Da wird auch mal  z.B.eine bestimmte Seite von Vodafon als nicht vertrauenswürdig eingestuft. Und mit diesem WOT-Hinweis, schaut man sich das Angebot schon etwas genauer an. Lara


----------



## Antiscammer (22 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Möglichkeiten und Wahrscheinlichkeiten*

Es gibt einen fließenden Übergang von Methoden, die in einer Art Grauzone angesiedelt sind, bis hin zu "waschechtem Betrug", wo sogar ein deutscher Staatsanwalt nicht mehr wegschauen kann.

Auch bekannte, eigentlich sonst seriöse Firmen arbeiten häufig schon mit grenzwertigen Methoden, das ist richtig.
Das, was z.B. Maxdome da schon im Anmeldeprozess veranstaltet, ist nicht 100% sauber, s. diesen Thread. Wenn man da im Anmeldeprozess nicht ganz genau aufpasst, was man klickt, dann landet man ruckzuck in der kostenpflichtigen Variante, ohne es zu wollen.
Web.de treibt es im übrigen etwas ähnlich. 
Schon diese kleinen, nickeligen "Tricksereien" sind bereits sehr kritisch zu betrachten, und eigentlich stellt sich die Frage, ob diese Unternehmen sich damit selbst einen Gefallen tun. Letztlich kann die damit verbundene Rufschädigung sehr kontraproduktiv sein, diese negative Wirkung wird von Kaufleuten meist weit unterschätzt. 
Web.de hätte so etwas m.E. nicht nötig, denn ansonsten überzeugen sie mit der Servicequalität. Maxdome dagegen hätte nach vielfacher Ansicht eine Verbesserung der Servicequalität dringend nötig. Da hilft es auch nicht weiter, wenn man mit solchen nickeligen Angelhaken arbeitet, wenn man dann nicht mit Qualität überzeugen kann. Aber jeder so, wie er es für richtig hält... 

Dagegen arbeiten die Anbieter von Abzockfallen im dunkelgrauen bis tiefschwarzen Bereich.
Es wird hier teilweise tief in die Trickkiste gegriffen und z.B. mit mehreren Seitenversionen gearbeitet.
Dass so eine "Massnahme" nicht mit purem Vorsatz der arglistigen Täuschung (Betrug!) vorgenommen wurde, sondern "aus Unachtsamkeit oder Zufall", ist eine völlig lebensfremde, absurde Annahme hinsichtlich der strafrechtlichen Beweiswürdigung. Trotzdem wird aber von Staatsanwälten in dieser absurden Form argumentiert, mutmaßlich aus dem Grund, um sich auf möglichst elegante Weise von den Massenanzeigen zu entledigen.
Die wollen einfach nicht, und denen ist jeder Grund recht, damit sie nicht müssen.
Es kann mir auch niemand erzählen, dass ein Preishinweis, der in 8-pt-Kleinstschrift in hellblau auf marineblauem Untergrund ganz unten an der Seite angebracht wurde, lediglich "unbedacht" und ohne bewussten Täuschungsvorsatz in genau dieser Art gestaltet worden wäre.

In einer Grauzone befindet man sich dann, wenn ein Preishinweis immerhin rechts neben der Anmeldemaske steht, jedoch optisch nicht hervorgehoben. Der durchschnittliche Internetnutzer ist jedoch gewohnt, dass alles, was im Internet Geld kostet, auch mit einem sofort erkennbaren Preishinweis versehen ist, und zwar in direkter Zuordnung zum Angebot. 
Der Anbieter mag sich hier vielleicht noch vom Betrugsvorsatz freisprechen, nicht aber vom Vorwurf des Verstoßes gegen PAngV und BGB-InfoV. Und einen zivilrechtlichen Zahlungsanspruch hat er ebenfalls nicht.


----------



## webwatcher (22 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Möglichkeiten und Wahrscheinlichkeiten*

Egal ob hellgrau ( web.de und  Co) oder dunkelschwarz ( die gesamte Nutzlosbranche ) 
keiner der Läden, unternimmt den ernsthaften  Versuch diese  "Modelle" prozessual  absegnen zu lassen.
Alle diese Modell sind auf Unkenntnis und  daraus resultierender Furcht und  Angst abgestimmt.


----------



## laravandenberg (22 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Möglichkeiten und Wahrscheinlichkeiten*

Ja, ich pflichte dem ja bei. Es ist   bei den Abzockern alles auf Täuschung aufgebaut. Ich habe es ja mal in einer Webseite alles dargestellt, Bild für Bild, wie die Täuschung funktioniert und was ich als offenen Betrug nachweisen konnte. Ich hatte es hier im Forum einmal veröffentlicht, wusste nicht, dass es nicht erlaubt ist, eigene Webseiten anzugeben und habe auch gegenüber den Abzockern wahrscheinlich Worte gebraucht, die hier auch nicht erlaubt sind. Deshalb auch die lange Pause (Zwangspause) von mir in diesem Forum.
Wie gesagt, aber auch bei "seriösen" Firmen sehe ich es als Täuschung oder mildern wir es etwas ab, als "Verwirrung" an. Besipiel GMX, Geburtstagsüberraschungspaket, ...nutzen Sie 6 Monat GMX-Premium kostenlos, wenn sie nicht innerhalb der 6-Monatsphase kündigen gehen sie  einen Jahresvertrag mit monatlich ...?? ein. Man kann sofort kündigen und kann trotzdem Premium nutzen, das ist schon mal hoch anzurechnen (Premium beinhaltet 100 Frei-sms/Monat). Jetzt kündigt man und bekommt den Hinweis, das  noch per Fax oder schriftlich innerhalb 4 Tagen die Kündigung nachzureichen ist, sonst wird die Kündigung aufgehoben. Ja, es kommt wenigstens ganz offen der Hinweis. Jetzt hat GMX einen Punkt, "ihr Tarif läuft aus am ...." ,den Stand ihres Tarifes können sie nachsehen/oder Kündigung wieder aufheben, wenn sie hier anklicken. Wenn man den Punkt anklickt, da ist aber nichts mit nachzusehen, sondern die Kündigung wird wieder aufgehoben. Dann geht alles von vorne los, wenn man es mitbekommt, das die Kündigung wieder aufgehoben wurde, was gar nicht so einfach ist. Also wieder  Kündigen, schriftlich Kündigung nachreichen und ja nicht wieder auf den Unterpunkt im Account drücken. Da muss man aber erst mal drauf kommen und den Überblick behalten. Warum diese Prozedur?
Viele "seriöse" Firmen locken mit "kostenlosen" Downloads von Programmen. Ja, aber was bekommt man kostenlos? 3o Tage Testversion und solchen Dreck. Warum schreiben sie nicht gleich "Kostenlose Testversion runter laden"  Man denkt, man hat was Vernünftiges, läd das Programm runter, was manchmal zeitaufwendig ist. Wenn man es dann startet kommt als erstes, sie nutzen eine 30-tägige Testversion, Programm jetzt kaufen? Da fange ich dann an zu trotzen und überlege gar nicht mehr, ob ich das Programm überhaupt teste, es fliegt sofort runter!!! Es ist alles Bauernfängerei, nicht nur bei den Abzockern. Nicht nur die Abzocker wollen auf nicht ganz seriöse Weise an Dein Geld.  Aber lassen wir jetzt das Thema, würde ich sagen. Gruß, Lara.

Ich sehe gerade, bin in die Plauderecke vom Forum geraden. Wie das? Wurde ein Beitrag verschoben? Lara


----------



## Antiscammer (22 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Möglichkeiten und Wahrscheinlichkeiten*

Ja, die Beiträge sind mit Recht hierher verschoben worden, weil sie vom Thema weggeführt haben (Grundsatzerörterungen etc.).


----------



## laravandenberg (22 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Möglichkeiten und Wahrscheinlichkeiten*

Na, ja, sehe es eigentlich nicht so,aber egal. Habe ab morgen sowieso weniger Zeit, wieder Dienst.
Zum eigentlichen Thema "Abzocke" gibt es sowieso nichts Neues, was nicht schon durchgekaut wurde. In sämtlichen einschlägigen Foren ist das Thema erschöpfend behandelt worden. Wer Hilfe will, soll sich die Beiträge durchlesen. Wer nur Hilfe vortäuscht, wurde von mir schnell erkannt.  Was solche  Forumsmitglieder erreichen wollen, ist mir nicht so recht klar. In Sat1 Forum werden solche Leute als Troll bezeichnet. Ich habe oft entsprechende Beiträge gemacht und sehr schnell waren sie aus dem Forum verschwunden.
Also Augen auf in diesem Forum und nicht alles glauben, was so hier geschrieben wird. Erkennen, ob jemand wirklich Hilfe will oder nur seinen Spass macht und sich die Zeit vertreibt.
Alfred Hitchkock soll gesagt haben:
Klug ist, wer von dem was er hört, nur die Hälfte glaubt,
noch klüger ist, wer erkennt, was die richtige Hälfte ist.:-D
Na, die erfahrenen Forumsmitglieder werden es schon erkennen. Auch mal  die Ausdruckweise durchdenken, wer könnte es geschrieben haben, wie alt könnte die Person wirklich sein usw..
Vielleicht ist meine Ausdrucksweise auch nicht immer die beste. Aber entschuldigt es, ich bin nicht aus Deutschland, hatte aber deutsche Mutter und ich denke, dass ich mich doch einigermaßen verständigen kann. Bis irgendwann. Gruß, Lara van den Berg


----------

